# How Do I uncoil Pex Tubing without an Uncoiler?



## scrapiron (Aug 30, 2007)

I built a stand out of 1 inch sq. tubing and scrap metal for about 30 bucks and 2 hours time but if your a wood person you might take a sheet of plywood, cut two 4 ft. dia wheels or less depending on the size of your roll, put a lazy susan bearing between them then screw a 5 gal. bucket to the center of the top wheel for a center post. I'm sure there are lots of other options but one thing is for sure, a 500 foot roll of 3/4 pex can be a bear for one person.


----------



## That one Guy (May 24, 2007)

500' coil sucks. I buy 20' sticks for small jobs.


----------



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

I didn't know their was such a thing as an un-coiler and I've installed thousands of feet of pex. I just leave it in the plastic wrap, and pull it out from the middle similar to the way you pull string out from the middle of the ball. Cut the plastic off the bundle and it's almost un-manageable.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Use a 3' long 3/4" pipe clamp, clamped on a 2x4" stud so it spans at least one stud cavity. Cover the pipe of the pipe clamp with a piece of 1-1/2" PVC to protect the PEX as it unrolls, pull the length you need. If the 500 foot coil is too heavy, support the outter end with another pipe clamp.

Basically what your making is an axle for the PEX coil to revolve around as you pull. With the clamp spanning 2 studs, the studs keep the coil in the stud cavity. I've done several hundred feet in my house and it worked like a charm...all for about $10.

The in-floor is an all-together different beast...either have a buddy un-roll it ahead of you, or rig up another axle/hub assembly running vertical rather than horizontal.


----------



## scrapiron (Aug 30, 2007)

We only use the uncoiler for radiant floor jobs, I'm generally a stick man myself.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

scrapiron said:


> We only use the uncoiler for radiant floor jobs, I'm generally a stick man myself.


So if you have a run say of 60 feet, you'd rather piece it together than have one seamless run? Doesn't that negate one of the benefits of using PEX to begin with?


----------



## scrapiron (Aug 30, 2007)

I agree if I'm going for a run over 20 feet a coil is preferred and the local suppliers carry hundred foot rolls which are managable by one person however I do alot of remodel and repair where it seems very hard for me to go more than 20 feet without a fitting. I like the fact that the sticks have no memory or curl and they lay nice and flat against the wall. I will also admit to having joined two sticks together in a crawl space when I just didn't have it in me to fight a coil. Guess I'm getting sorry in my old age.


----------



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

I've never used a stick. They look like they're much easier to work with though especially by yourself. I forgot they made them that way. The no memory thing is a big bonus when it comes to strapping the stuff. 

I bet as pex gets more popular someone comes out with an uncoiler that bends the rolls in such a way as to straighten it or even an electric one that heats it and straightens it. When that comes out I would look into getting one.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

scrapiron...that makes sense...I was just trying to put your response into the context of piping a whole house and certainly couldn't see the advantages. I've found when the pipe is unrolled, the memory factor is neglegable, I had a freak'n rats nest before stapling it to the joist bottom...but it was manageable. In hind site, it would of been better to run one line and fasten it up


----------



## john pedersen (Sep 20, 2010)

*underground pex*

Here is how I run PEX underground, like on my water main service. I always lay PVC pipe in the ground first. Also protects you from digging accidents. Then I run an electrical wire puller back through the pipe and attach it to PEX. While I pull it someone feeds the coiled pipe in and it works like a champ.


----------

